# How low



## Cream Crackered (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi
My name is Anthony 37 yrs old married 2 kids Aaron 4 and Joel 2, nice jewish names.
I was diagnosed with an underactive tyhroid 11-2005 and thus my journey began, blood test 25mg up to 125 mg many visits to doctor could not understand why i feel like i did and do,asked dr when on correct level why i still feel tired his reply 37 two kids physical job thats life.
Well having started to feel tired again bit depressed and least we not forget the memory i began to think i was going nuts until i decided to look up my condition on the wide web,all i can say im not nuts just needed to understand condition more.
Have another dr appointment tomorrow feel better equipped to get answers and push a bit harder.
Fab site keep up good work.


----------

